# Transfer Switch For Generator...Sugestions, Tips, Experience?



## Slippy

For years we rarely lost power for more than a couple of hours at a time. Recently, we've had an increasing number of weather related outages and oddly enough, new housing developments nearby and the Power Company upgrading the grid that services us. After talking to a friend who works for our Power Company, he told us that they are having a hard time employing enough Lineman so wait times to restore power are increasing. 

The recent hurricane knocked out our power for nearly 4 days and we made the decision to simplify our lives and put in a Transfer Switch to allow us to run our generators to power our home without the hassle of Power/Extension Cords getting in the way.

Since Electricity is not my thing, I have hired a local certified/bonded/insured electrician that we have used before to install the Transfer Switch.

Any Suggestions, Ideas, Tips or postings about your experience with Transfer Switch for a Generator will be appreciated.


----------



## soyer38301

I used one for my wind system years ago. Just an rv transfer switch, but it did the trick. 

Had it set to energize the coils from the battery bank. In my setup when the inverter kicked off because of low voltage in the batteries it would switch back to utility power 

You want the opposite in your case. Will you have autostart on your generator?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

soyer38301 said:


> I used one for my wind system years ago. Just an rv transfer switch, but it did the trick.
> 
> Had it set to energize the coils from the battery bank. In my setup when the inverter kicked off because of low voltage in the batteries it would switch back to utility power
> 
> You want the opposite in your case. Will you have autostart on your generator?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Interesting setup you have.

I am going with a Manual Transfer Switch, not an Auto-Start.

My carport is the ideal place to set up the generator and to install the outlet to plug the generator into. The Electrical Panel is in the basement next to the garage so we'll only have to run the wiring about 30 feet and I already have a conduit from the garage to the Electrical Panel. We cannot hear the generator in the house when its running in the carport.

That's my plan unless the electrician has a better one.


----------



## dwight55

Yessir Mr. Slippy . . . 

Same thing here, except we don't have too awful many of those days or times . . . 

I did a combination thing in mine . . . as I have a "major" panel . . . and a "minor" panel. Major panel feeds everything in the house . . . including the minor panel . . . minor panel feeds all lighting, fridge, freezers, computer, and entertainment center. 

The minor panel can be fed by either my battery / inverter system . . . or by my generator. I have not finished the generator install . . . but it will be a simple permanent cable coming to the minor panel . . . and will give us basically everything including the stove and the AC.

Notice at the bottom of the picture . . . there is an odd looking circuit breaker arrangement . . . what happens is when normal power goes off . . . I switch the breaker and it is mechanically equipped from the mfg . . . when you push it, it first shuts off the power that is coming to it . . . THEN turns on the other power. BOTH SOURCES ARE NEVER ON TOGETHER.

Since most of our episodes are a couple hours or so . . . the first alternative is a car battery with a 2000 watt inverter (Harbor Freight . . . $120.00) . . . and since I have all LED lights . . . it lasts for several hours . . . using the normal light switches on the wall. My wife and I just forgo the computer and the TV during these times . . . and I don't have to mess with the generator.

My whole system . . . 3500 W generator $350.00. . . inverter $120. . . battery $80. . . led lights $75. . . minor panel $60 . . . special circuit breaker from off Ebay $60 . . . plus I'm sure there was a hundred and fifty or two hundred in wire, fasteners, etc . . . but since I'm and honest to goodness cheap skate . . . I'm happy with my system . . . it is basically fool proof at this point . . . and I installed it all myself.

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## Slippy

dwight55 said:


> Yessir Mr. Slippy . . .
> 
> Same thing here, except we don't have too awful many of those days or times . . .
> 
> I did a combination thing in mine . . . as I have a "major" panel . . . and a "minor" panel. Major panel feeds everything in the house . . . including the minor panel . . . minor panel feeds all lighting, fridge, freezers, computer, and entertainment center.
> 
> The minor panel can be fed by either my battery / inverter system . . . or by my generator. I have not finished the generator install . . . but it will be a simple permanent cable coming to the minor panel . . . and will give us basically everything including the stove and the AC.
> 
> Notice at the bottom of the picture . . . there is an odd looking circuit breaker arrangement . . . what happens is when normal power goes off . . . I switch the breaker and it is mechanically equipped from the mfg . . . when you push it, it first shuts off the power that is coming to it . . . THEN turns on the other power. BOTH SOURCES ARE NEVER ON TOGETHER.
> 
> Since most of our episodes are a couple hours or so . . . the first alternative is a car battery with a 2000 watt inverter (Harbor Freight . . . $120.00) . . . and since I have all LED lights . . . it lasts for several hours . . . using the normal light switches on the wall. My wife and I just forgo the computer and the TV during these times . . . and I don't have to mess with the generator.
> 
> My whole system . . . 3500 W generator $350.00. . . inverter $120. . . battery $80. . . led lights $75. . . minor panel $60 . . . special circuit breaker from off Ebay $60 . . . plus I'm sure there was a hundred and fifty or two hundred in wire, fasteners, etc . . . but since I'm and honest to goodness cheap skate . . . I'm happy with my system . . . it is basically fool proof at this point . . . and I installed it all myself.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Pastor D

I remember you posting about your project and it looks like a great system! I also converted all of my lights to LED bulbs.

I just bought a 3400W portable inverter generator to go along with my portable 4400W. Both are Dual Fuel LP/Gas. Can I use the same Transfer Switch for both the inverter genny and the regular genny? Or better yet, can I "tie" the two genny;s together to achieve 7800w and run thru the same Transfer Switch?


----------



## dwight55

Slippy said:


> Pastor D
> 
> I remember you posting about your project and it looks like a great system! I also converted all of my lights to LED bulbs.
> 
> I just bought a 3400W portable inverter generator to go along with my portable 4400W. Both are Dual Fuel LP/Gas. Can I use the same Transfer Switch for both the inverter genny and the regular genny? Or better yet, can I "tie" the two genny;s together to achieve 7800w and run thru the same Transfer Switch?


What you are asking . . . "can be done" . . . but you need a thingamajig that will synchronize the AC cycles . . . which in one word will just be EXPENSIVE. If you don't have it . . . when the switch closes that puts them both on line together . . . you have about a 330 out of 360 possibilities that you will damage the smaller of the two . . . like blow it up.

Plus there are AC generator sets that get along well with others . . . and there are those who don't . . . and I never took the time to figure out why . . . just know they don't.

Your best shot would be to sell both the small thingys . . . use the $$$ to buy one big one that will do the whole job . . . and you won't have to worry about it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chiefster23

If you want to run two generators together in parallel, They both have to be at the same frequency and in sync on their wave forms. It’s called synchronized. To do this the generators have to basically be identical and designed to operate in parallel. Their governors and speed droop have to be identical or the weaker unit will become a ‘load’ on the stronger unit. Honda makes some inverters designed like this. But you definately cannot take two dis-similar gennys and parallel them up.

If you want more detail I can certainly get into specifics but basically no, slip you Can’t do that.


----------



## Slippy

Appreciate it @dwight55 and @Chiefster23 !

Our Home at Slippy Lodge is not a large home and the 4400W genny will be the one that I'll hook up to the Transfer Switch to run various things inside the home. The smaller, lighter and MUCH QUIETER 3400W Inverter will be my back up and I'll run that genny and hook up cords to power things.

Life seems to be more and more about Money and Time Gentlemen! Yep, Money and Time! :vs_smile:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

dwight55 said:


> Yessir Mr. Slippy . . .
> 
> Same thing here, except we don't have too awful many of those days or times . . .
> 
> I did a combination thing in mine . . . as I have a "major" panel . . . and a "minor" panel. Major panel feeds everything in the house . . . including the minor panel . . . minor panel feeds all lighting, fridge, freezers, computer, and entertainment center.
> 
> The minor panel can be fed by either my battery / inverter system . . . or by my generator. I have not finished the generator install . . . but it will be a simple permanent cable coming to the minor panel . . . and will give us basically everything including the stove and the AC.
> 
> Notice at the bottom of the picture . . . there is an odd looking circuit breaker arrangement . . . what happens is when normal power goes off . . . I switch the breaker and it is mechanically equipped from the mfg . . . when you push it, it first shuts off the power that is coming to it . . . THEN turns on the other power. BOTH SOURCES ARE NEVER ON TOGETHER.
> 
> Since most of our episodes are a couple hours or so . . . the first alternative is a car battery with a 2000 watt inverter (Harbor Freight . . . $120.00) . . . and since I have all LED lights . . . it lasts for several hours . . . using the normal light switches on the wall. My wife and I just forgo the computer and the TV during these times . . . and I don't have to mess with the generator.
> 
> My whole system . . . 3500 W generator $350.00. . . inverter $120. . . battery $80. . . led lights $75. . . minor panel $60 . . . special circuit breaker from off Ebay $60 . . . plus I'm sure there was a hundred and fifty or two hundred in wire, fasteners, etc . . . but since I'm and honest to goodness cheap skate . . . I'm happy with my system . . . it is basically fool proof at this point . . . and I installed it all myself.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Short of a customer who's willing to shell out for an all-out pad-mounted genny and automatic transfer switch, that's pretty much what I install day these days for most people who want a small portable genny to run the minimals.... fridge, furnace, freezer, well pump, some lights and the computer. I put 4 of them in after the August derecho. I'm still waiting on the parts to become available to do 2 more.... the storm and the co*cough*vid has made things scarce.

I install an L14-30 flanged inlet near a garage door and feed it to the E-panel. Then, just like your system, a manual transfer switch so the customer can just fire up their genny, plug the cord in, flip the breakers and they're at least living like it's 1920.

The nice thing about this type of system is everything that's not on the E-panel is still connected to the grid. Once utility power is back on, all those circuits start working again so the homeowner knows to switch everything back, shut off the genny and roll up the cord.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Spider box work?

https://greenmountaingenerators.com/product/universal-military-electrical-distribution-spider-box-cg03-01f-120-240v-single-phase/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> Spider box work?
> 
> https://greenmountaingenerators.com...on-spider-box-cg03-01f-120-240v-single-phase/


Not a transfer switch. Just a glorified outlet strip.


----------



## Piratesailor

I keep it simple at my house.

At my old house it’s was similar to what I have now except to turn on the genset breaker you had to turn off off the main house breaker. The electrician set it up that way and it was easy since everyone was located next to each other. 

My current property is more complex with the main being on the side of the detached garage and feeding the house and the barn/rest of property. The genset could not be located there due to a number of reason most of all being flooding. 

So my transfer switch for the house is next to the house breaker and not the garage. I have manual warnings and tape across the switch to the genset to remember to turn off the main first. Simple and effective set up. Turns out this set up and my 10kw genset powers everything including 2 weeks and the outbuildings. 

One advice.. make sure you pigtail is the proper gauge..then oversized it. The electrician should help with that. I had mine made; not off the shelf.


----------



## Tanya49!

My manual switch box. Haven't installed it yet. Brought it with me from my other house that I moved from.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Piratesailor said:


> .......So my transfer switch for the house is next to the house breaker and not the garage. I have manual warnings and tape across the switch to the genset to remember to turn off the main first. Simple and effective set up. .....


*And an exceedingly poor and dangerous design at that. * All it takes is _one time_ to forget to switch off the main (or the main fails to open, which DOES happen!) and you can either burn up your generator or take out a lineman working down the road. Utilities don't take kindly to such installations. 'Round here, during power outages, line crews listen for gennies running and if they find one without a permitted and inspected transfer switch, they'll cut you from the grid and you won't get reconnected until the permit and inspection is competed.


----------



## Piratesailor

Well, considering my lineman father in law installed it.. and we are in the country... it stands. But yes, you have to be careful so thanks for your input. 

Btw, every seen a lineman working on downed line? Every see that yellow line from the standing line to the ground? Know what it is?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Piratesailor said:


> Well, considering my lineman father in law installed it.. and we are in the country... it stands. But yes, you have to be careful so thanks for your input.
> 
> Btw, every seen a lineman working on downed line? Every see that yellow line from the standing line to the ground? Know what it is?


You are assuming you're going to teach an electrician something about electricity?


----------



## hawgrider

Back Pack Hack said:


> *And an exceedingly poor and dangerous design at that. * All it takes is _one time_ to forget to switch off the main (or the main fails to open, which DOES happen!) and you can either burn up your generator or take out a lineman working down the road. *Utilities don't take kindly to such installations**. 'Round here, during power outages, line crews listen for gennies running and if they find one without a permitted and inspected transfer switch, they'll cut you from the grid and you won't get reconnected until the permit and inspection is competed.*


Funny No transfer switch on my rig ... many of Edison/DTE lineman checked mine out while restoring power and not one complained 1 iota ever.

Turn off the main turn on my gen breaker plug in the cord soooooo simple even you could do it.

Sorry I don't buy into the everything has to be retard proof. Transfer switches limit my capacity to run my whole house and that I will not tolerate.

I've been doing this for decades.

Time to move out of that commie state your in if they do to you what I* bolded* above LMAO! they don't do that in Meatchicken sucks to be you.


----------



## Piratesailor

Not in the slightest. Never tried to teach anyone anything. Just asked a question.

But you didn’t answer the question.


----------



## Robie

Back Pack Hack said:


> You are assuming you're going to teach an electrician something about electricity?


:vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Piratesailor said:


> Not in the slightest. Never tried to teach anyone anything. Just asked a question.
> 
> But you didn't answer the question.


OK, here's the answer: Yes, I do.

Now my question: what makes you think it will do any good?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

hawgrider said:


> ......Time to move out of that commie state your in if they do to you what I* bolded* above LMAO! they don't do that in Meatchicken sucks to be you.











But it doesn't suck to be me for two reasons.

1. I don't do jerry-rigged installations like that and
2. I make a shìtload of money installing proper xfer switches once the power comes back on and Joe Sixpack still doesn't have lecktrickery.


----------



## hawgrider

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 109345
> 
> 
> But it doesn't suck to be me for two reasons.
> 
> 1. I don't do jerry-rigged installations like that and
> 2. *I make a shìtload of money installing proper xfer switches* once the power comes back on and Joe Sixpack still doesn't have lecktrickery.


Well then I suppose all electricians are jerry riggers cuz a Master electrician installed mine. And it was his idea to do it that way since I didn't want to be restricted by a transfer switch. I run my whole house like the power never went out.

In bold is why my good friend the master electrician suggested we go the route we did. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> You are assuming you're going to teach an electrician something about electricity?


Will 220V work for this or should I get 440V three phase? It don't work good off my genny power either!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> Will 220V work for this or should I get 440V three phase? It don't work good off my genny power either!
> 
> View attachment 109353


Uh, no. Edison Chairs don't work on those weenie voltages.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> Uh, no. Edison Chairs don't work on those weenie voltages.


You fancy elecamatricians charge way too much!!! I do all my own wiring!!!





































P.S. I do my own plumbing too!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> ....P.S. I do my own plumbing too!!


I know..... I've found some of your handiwork.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> I know..... I've found some of your handiwork.
> 
> View attachment 109371


That's nothing! I've done MUCH BETTER WORK!!











































And masonry/heating too!!


----------



## Mad Trapper

P.S. @Slippy, sorry to hi-jack things for a bit, hope it got you a laugh or 3. Good luck on the wiring update


----------



## Slippy

Mad Trapper said:


> P.S. @Slippy, sorry to hi-jack things for a bit, hope it got you a laugh or 3. Good luck on the wiring update


Pretty funny stuff! I enjoyed it all and will let y'all know when my electrician shows up tomorrow!


----------



## Mad Trapper

Slippy said:


> Pretty funny stuff! I enjoyed it all and will let y'all know when my electrician shows up tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 109389


Has she got a sister? :devil:


----------



## Chiefster23

Slippy said:


> Pretty funny stuff! I enjoyed it all and will let y'all know when my electrician shows up tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 109389


Forget it Slip! You ain't wired hot enough for her.


----------



## Slippy

Chiefster23 said:


> Forget it Slip! You ain't wired hot enough for her.


The check out girls at my local Piggly Wiggly say I'm nice looking...:vs_smile:...for an older heavyset man...:sad2:

:vs_lol:


----------



## Mad Trapper

Chiefster23 said:


> Forget it Slip! You ain't wired hot enough for her.


Call @Back Pack Hack he'll rewire @Slippy to handle the millennial model elecamatricians. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> Call @*Back Pack Hack* he'll rewire @*Slippy* to handle the millennial model elecamatricians. :tango_face_wink:


I can wire anything. Fact is, I wired the light switch God used when he said, "Let there be light!"


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> I can wire anything. Fact is, I wired the light switch God used when he said, "Let there be light!"


That's a good reference, how much on this one?


----------



## Piratesailor

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, here's the answer: Yes, I do.
> 
> Now my question: what makes you think it will do any good?


Glad you do.. maybe you could describe it's function for the rest of us that really don't understand electrical backhaul.

I never said it would do any good did i?


----------



## Piratesailor

Ok. This has actually devolved into something funny; at least I thing think so..

Then Again it our anniversary and we’ve been drinking champagne. The real French shit too. Lol.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Piratesailor said:


> Glad you do.. maybe you could describe it's function for the rest of us that really don't understand electrical backhaul.
> 
> I never said it would do any good did i?


It's designed to open a recloser that might energize the high-voltage line while the line crew is working on it. Basically, it's an intentional fault to ground to prevent it from becoming energized. It's not designed to create a fault in your premise wiring as the resistance of the ground itself cannot create enough current flow to open your homes' (or gennys') circuit breaker.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Why not a simple , 3 position , dual gate/feed to the main box? Street, off, genny.

You can't feed genny power to grid, grid won't go to genny, and you have a off for both. Genny or grid feeds house when switched there. Simple as shit.

You don't need a BPH to wire that.


----------



## K7JLJ

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct..._Systems.pdf&usg=AOvVaw0V9GoEeEkrQsQbTcsPzwty

If you want to do it right, Mike Holt has a good download on it above.


----------



## Piratesailor

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's designed to open a recloser that might energize the high-voltage line while the line crew is working on it. Basically, it's an intentional fault to ground to prevent it from becoming energized. It's not designed to create a fault in your premise wiring as the resistance of the ground itself cannot create enough current flow to open your homes' (or gennys') circuit breaker.


Excellent description.. actually better than the one I received from a lineman. I do appreciate that and I'm sure others do too.


----------



## Weldman

Power doesn’t go off here :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Piratesailor

Nice set up...


----------



## Weldman

Thanks, built it myself,
440AH @ 24v with 1.2kw worth of solar coming in with inverter/charger @ 6kw and inverter at 1.5kw to run small things with 10kw propane generator for when the sun refuses to shine for a week or when traveling off into the sunset and the rig is blocking the panels.
The panels (12) of them are portable to be moved up to 50' from the rig for campgrounds with shade, cook the panels not the rig in summer time.


----------



## K7JLJ

Back Pack Hack said:


> I can wire anything. Fact is, I wired the light switch God used when he said, "Let there be light!"


Uh huh. Said every outside wireman that came to work in the plant before meeting a PLC or DCS system or 15KV switch gear install.

[Job 38:2 NASB] 2 "Who is this that darkens counsel By words without knowledge?" LOL


----------



## Robie

Piratesailor said:


> Nice set up...


It's probably all wrong.....:devil:


----------



## Slippy

Funny thing I've learned over the years that applies to lots of Tradesmen;

Every one of them looks at someone else's work and criticizes the other's work.

So my electrician comes over yesterday; local young man that we have used before. Navy trained electrician then all of the certifications that he needs in the state. Good Christian kid. After we talk about what I am looking to accomplish, he gets to work doing a little investigation. A few minutes into this, he points out some wire and has to tell me that he would have done this differently. I ask him if it is dangerous, or against code and he says No to both. But has to point something out. I chuckle and we get back to business. 

I think all of the construction Trades have a little of that in everyone. 

Parts should be in next week and hopefully he will have time to install everything and I'll have what I need in a week or so!


----------



## Robie

Slippy said:


> Funny thing I've learned over the years that applies to lots of Tradesmen;
> 
> Every one of them looks at someone else's work and criticizes the other's work.
> 
> So my electrician comes over yesterday; local young man that we have used before. Navy trained electrician then all of the certifications that he needs in the state. Good Christian kid. After we talk about what I am looking to accomplish, he gets to work doing a little investigation. A few minutes into this, he points out some wire and has to tell me that he would have done this differently. I ask him if it is dangerous, or against code and he says No to both. But has to point something out. I chuckle and we get back to business.
> 
> I think all of the construction Trades have a little of that in everyone.
> 
> Parts should be in next week and hopefully he will have time to install everything and I'll have what I need in a week or so!


I have a friend that does that. It makes no difference what the subject matter is though, he knows best...even if it's something he knows absolutely nothing about.

...and couldn't give a compliment if you held a gun to his head.

It's gets a little old.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

K7JLJ said:


> Uh huh. Said every outside wireman that came to work in the plant before meeting a PLC or DCS system or 15KV switch gear install.
> 
> [Job 38:2 NASB] 2 "Who is this that darkens counsel By words without knowledge?" LOL


----------



## Prepared One

I don't know about all this. All I can say Is I learned at an early age it's fun to insist that your baby brother lick two fingers and touch a wall outlet. :devil:


----------



## Mad Trapper

Prepared One said:


> I don't know about all this. All I can say Is I learned at an early age it's fun to insist that you baby brother lick two fingers and touch a wall outlet. :devil:


That's like hold the spark plug wire and touch the engine, while I pull the recoil. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## K7JLJ

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 109461





> Lol is an acronym of laugh out loud. It can be used as an interjection and a verb. Lol is one of the most common slang terms in electronic communications. Even though it means laugh out loud, lol is mostly used to indicate smiling or *slight amusement*.


I got the joke, I was pointing out your blasphemy and prideful statement.



> Blasphemy, it's a sin son! Punishable by death! ...I say boy... Not tongue in cheek. That went right past your "ears to hear" didn't it boy! That's your problem, your're too busy making jokes about your creator to listen to his Word. I'll keep pitching them to ya as long as ya want to stand at the plate. Ya gonna keep missing them...?


SWING AND A MISS! :vs_shocked:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

K7JLJ said:


> I got the joke, I was pointing out your blasphemy and prideful statement.
> 
> SWING AND A MISS! :vs_shocked:


You obviously missed the sarcasm about my age. I won't bother to try to explain it to you.

Strike 3. You're out.


----------



## K7JLJ

Back Pack Hack said:


> You obviously missed the sarcasm about my age. I won't bother to try to explain it to you.
> 
> Strike 3. You're out.


I did miss that, thanks for pointing it out.








Back to the dugout for you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

K7JLJ said:


> I did miss that, thanks for pointing it out.
> View attachment 109493
> 
> 
> Back to the dugout for you.


You've seen my member? :vs_whistle:

To the locker room with you!

No,.......... wait.............


----------



## K7JLJ

Back Pack Hack said:


> You've seen my member? :vs_whistle:
> 
> To the locker room with you!
> 
> No,.......... wait.............










You won!


----------



## Weldman

Robie said:


> I have a friend that does that. It makes no difference what the subject matter is though, he knows best...even if it's something he knows absolutely nothing about.
> 
> ...and couldn't give a compliment if you held a gun to his head.
> 
> It's gets a little old.


Seems you met my dad, nothing is right or it's impossible to do.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

K7JLJ said:


> View attachment 109501
> 
> You won!


Good advice... I gotta remember to stop arguing with idiots. I'll do better next time.


----------



## Michael_Js

Reported Sri as spam...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## MisterMills357

Piratesailor said:


> Btw, every seen a lineman working on downed line? Every see that yellow line from the standing line to the ground? Know what it is?


I'll say that it is a ground wire.


----------



## Slippy

My electrician finished everything today and the Transfer Switch worked like a charm! Fired up the generator and shutdown the grid and tested everything and it worked great!

Thanks all for your input on this!


----------



## Chiefster23

Pictures?


----------



## Slippy

Generac Inlet Box mounted to outside of house with wire going to Electrical Panel in basement









30 Amp 40' Generator Cord for Manual Transfer Switch. (From Generator to Inlet Box)
















Electrical Wire from Inlet Box through poured concrete wall into basement then to Electrical Panel








Electrical Panel with Manual Interlock Switch and Fuse for Genny. My electrician will come back in a week with new Labels and relabel the fuses in the Electrical Panel.








This gives me the option to run various areas of the house when necessary.


----------



## Chiefster23

Wow. I was expecting something a little more exotic looking. Seems pretty simple, but effective. Nice!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pretty much the same set-up I install. I just use a dedicated subpanel with the mechanical transfer interlock.


----------



## Piratesailor

Excellent set up Slippy. 

Yeah, simple is the best.


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> Generac Inlet Box mounted to outside of house with wire going to Electrical Panel in basement
> 
> View attachment 109689
> 
> 
> 30 Amp 40' Generator Cord for Manual Transfer Switch. (From Generator to Inlet Box)
> 
> View attachment 109691
> 
> 
> View attachment 109693
> 
> Electrical Wire from Inlet Box through poured concrete wall into basement then to Electrical Panel
> 
> View attachment 109695
> 
> Electrical Panel with Manual Interlock Switch and Fuse for Genny. My electrician will come back in a week with new Labels and relabel the fuses in the Electrical Panel.
> 
> View attachment 109697
> 
> This gives me the option to run various areas of the house when necessary.


Exactly what I have set up. I bought the main/generator switch kit off Amazon for my Square D main panel, and set it up to run off my Champion dual fuel generator (inverter) from the exterior box. Well done my Friend!


----------



## Slippy

Yesterday, 6 am, approx 22 degrees F. Just made a cup of tea when BAM lights go out. Jump in the truck and drive to the road. Fire Truck with 1 Fireman sitting in middle of road, smoke every where. A dead tree got iced over and fell taking out power lines causing small brush fire. 

Well that sucks! For people other than me! For me, its GENERATOR & NEW TRANSFER SWITCH TIME! 

I haul ass back home, wake Mrs Slippy up and ask her to time me! She thinks I'm an idiot but in less than 5 minutes I had the LP gas hooked up to the Generator and the Genny hooked up to the transfer switch and we had POWER!

Awesome feeling when you work the plan and the plan works!


----------



## soyer38301

Sweet that it worked that well.

We knew you would not put together something that wouldn't of course. 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Slippy said:


> Yesterday, 6 am, approx 22 degrees F. Just made a cup of tea when BAM lights go out. Jump in the truck and drive to the road. Fire Truck with 1 Fireman sitting in middle of road, smoke every where. A dead tree got iced over and fell taking out power lines causing small brush fire.
> 
> Well that sucks! For people other than me! For me, its GENERATOR & NEW TRANSFER SWITCH TIME!
> 
> I haul ass back home, wake Mrs Slippy up and ask her to time me! She thinks I'm an idiot but in less than 5 minutes I had the LP gas hooked up to the Generator and the Genny hooked up to the transfer switch and we had POWER!
> 
> Awesome feeling when you work the plan and the plan works!


You can do better.


----------



## SOCOM42

Slippy said:


> Yesterday, 6 am, approx 22 degrees F. Just made a cup of tea when BAM lights go out. Jump in the truck and drive to the road. Fire Truck with 1 Fireman sitting in middle of road, smoke every where. A dead tree got iced over and fell taking out power lines causing small brush fire.
> 
> Well that sucks! For people other than me! For me, its GENERATOR & NEW TRANSFER SWITCH TIME!
> 
> I haul ass back home, wake Mrs Slippy up and ask her to time me! She thinks I'm an idiot but in less than 5 minutes I had the LP gas hooked up to the Generator and the Genny hooked up to the transfer switch and we had POWER!
> 
> Awesome feeling when you work the plan and the plan works!


Why in the hell do you have the propane tank disconnected?

I run mine on 100 pound tanks, always in the line, no purging needed,

but can use 20 pounders if needed.

I don't use a X-fer switch, I go through a 220 V welding socket.

I could have put one in but saw no need for it.

From my flying days,

there is a checklist on the single phase panel for what to set or break out.

It was minus 2 degrees F. here this morning @ 5 AM.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> Why in the hell do you have the propane tank disconnected?..........


Just two days ago, I wrapped up a back-up genny install. I installed a small sub-panel for 5 circuits, and ran the generator power line from the inlet over to a wall that's just inside the garage door closest to the panel.

The HO bought a dual-fuel generator and purchased a 40lb tank and hose to go along with it. And here's why in the hell HE doesn't leave them connected: He can't store the genny and tank next to the inlet because _it's a garage and he parks his car there_.

If he needs the genny to run the back-up panel, he needs to roll out the genny, plug it in, roll out the tank, hook it up, then fire it up and hit the transfer switch.

So his choices are 1. store the genny and tank about 40 feet from the inlet so he can park his car in the garage every day, or 2. on the rare occasion he needs back-up power from the genny, roll the tank and genny out the door and hook it all up.

Since he doesn't have a _perfect, ideal set-up_ in the house that was built in 1968 (I know this because my dad built it and we lived there for 6 years... and I was out there back in August repairing the downed overhead electrical service after the derecho) and back-up gennies were a rarity in those days, that's what he does.... roll the genny and tank out when needed.


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> Just two days ago, I wrapped up a back-up genny install. I installed a small sub-panel for 5 circuits, and ran the generator power line from the inlet over to a wall that's just inside the garage door closest to the panel.
> 
> The HO bought a dual-fuel generator and purchased a 40lb tank and hose to go along with it. And here's why in the hell HE doesn't leave them connected: He can't store the genny and tank next to the inlet because _it's a garage and he parks his car there_.
> 
> If he needs the genny to run the back-up panel, he needs to roll out the genny, plug it in, roll out the tank, hook it up, then fire it up and hit the transfer switch.
> 
> So his choices are 1. store the genny and tank about 40 feet from the inlet so he can park his car in the garage every day, or 2. on the rare occasion he needs back-up power from the genny, roll the tank and genny out the door and hook it all up.
> 
> Since he doesn't have a _perfect, ideal set-up_ in the house that was built in 1968 (I know this because my dad built it and we lived there for 6 years... and I was out there back in August repairing the downed overhead electrical service after the derecho) and back-up gennies were a rarity in those days, that's what he does.... roll the genny and tank out when needed.


Can't he speak for himself?

He does have 2 places right???


----------



## Slippy

Robie said:


> You can do better.


Yes indeed! I had to go to the barn and get a propane tank...lain: Excellent suggest @SOCOM42 Now, a tank will be stored in the carport near the generator (in garage) at all times.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Robie

Slippy said:


> Yes indeed! I had to go to the barn and get a propane tank...lain: Excellent suggest @SOCOM42 Now, a tank will be stored in the carport near the generator (in garage) at all times.:tango_face_grin:


Yeah, I was yankin' your chain.
I like to not put an emoticon in sometimes...just for the heck of it.


----------



## Slippy

Robie said:


> Yeah, I was yankin' your chain.
> I like to not put an emoticon in sometimes...just for the heck of it.


10-4

Funny, nobody inquired about Mrs Slippy's reaction upon being torn from a peaceful and warm slumber at 6 am by some maniac yelling, THE POWER'S OUT,THE POWERS OUT, TIME ME, TIME ME!!! :vs_mad:


----------



## soyer38301

Slippy said:


> 10-4
> 
> Funny, nobody inquired about Mrs Slippy's reaction upon being torn from a peaceful and warm slumber at 6 am by some maniac yelling, THE POWER'S OUT,THE POWERS OUT, TIME ME, TIME ME!!! :vs_mad:


We figured you were still posting so you aren't being fed to the pigs....or is this Mrs Slippy posting...hmmm


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

> Funny, nobody inquired about Mrs Slippy's reaction upon being torn from a peaceful and warm slumber at 6 am by some maniac yelling, THE POWER'S OUT,THE POWERS OUT, TIME ME, TIME ME!!!


Old and off color joke...how do you tell if a woman is having an orgasm?

Who cares?

:devil::devil::devil::vs_peace:


----------



## MountainGirl

Slippy said:


> 10-4
> 
> Funny, nobody inquired about Mrs Slippy's reaction upon being torn from a peaceful and warm slumber at 6 am by some maniac yelling, THE POWER'S OUT,THE POWERS OUT, TIME ME, TIME ME!!! :vs_mad:


Oh I did. It was a long scathing rant and right before I hit post reply Verizon burped & knocked me off line. 
But you knew. You knew what I was thinking, you silly old hoser. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## MountainGirl

Robie said:


> Old and off color joke...how do you tell if a woman is having an orgasm?
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> :devil::devil::devil::vs_peace:


And that's why they are frequently faked: To get you done and gone, thank you very much.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> Can't he speak for himself?


I'm sure he can. Is he obligated to do so?



SOCOM42 said:


> He does have 2 places right???


AFAIK, he only owns the one place. But even if he did have two places, he'd either have to haul the genny and tank to the other place, or buy duplicates. And if he did have another place, I have no idea where it is or how it's laid out.


----------



## RobSmith87

Hi, who can give personal advice?


----------



## hawgrider

RobSmith87 said:


> Hi, who can give personal advice?


 @Slippy is the guy to ask for.


----------



## Slippy

RobSmith87 said:


> Hi, who can give personal advice?


 @RobSmith87

Feel free to axe me anything! I look forward to helping others out with my compassionate nature!


----------



## ActionJackson

Slippy said:


> @RobSmith87
> 
> Feel free to axe me anything! I look forward to helping others out with my compassionate nature!


For some reason I'm picturing you with a large gold chain and pants half-way down your butt.


----------



## ActionJackson

RobSmith87 said:


> Hi, who can give personal advice?


I hear the "blue pill" might help.


----------



## MisterMills357

SOCOM42 said:


> Can't he speak for himself?
> 
> He does have 2 places right???





Slippy said:


> Yes indeed! I had to go to the barn and get a propane tank...lain: Excellent suggest @*SOCOM42* Now, a tank will be stored in the carport near the generator (in garage) at all times.:tango_face_grin:


OK, I understand this part, but not much else.


----------



## MisterMills357

SOCOM42 said:


> Can't he speak for himself?
> 
> He does have 2 places right???


YEAH! :spank:



Robie said:


> Yeah, I was yankin' your chain.
> I like to not put an emoticon in sometimes...just for the heck of it.


SEE? That's why he does it!:tango_face_smile:



Slippy said:


> 10-4
> 
> Funny, nobody inquired about Mrs Slippy's reaction upon being torn from a peaceful and warm slumber at 6 am by some maniac yelling, THE POWER'S OUT,THE POWERS OUT, TIME ME, TIME ME!!! :vs_mad:


There would be a cold shoulder for that, you betcha. I wish there was a cold shoulder emoji .i



Robie said:


> Old and off color joke...how do you tell if a woman is having an orgasm?
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> :devil::devil::devil::vs_peace:


That sounds about right.:vs_laugh: But there are times, when I almost would like to know.



MountainGirl said:


> And that's why they are frequently faked: To get you done and gone, thank you very much.


Hmmmm...so that's why that happens, I learn lots of stuff on Preppers.:glasses:


----------

